# Gloomis shorestalker



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

I own a 5 wt. and a 9 wt. Love them both. I have Wulff Ambush lines on both. These rods are not for long casting but are great for working mangroves and lilly pad situations. Pick up and cast type presentations. Easily loads and shoots 60' with a single false cast.


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a 2 friends with the 7wt and I've casted them on multiple occasions. Great rod for the vaulue, not a distance rod but definetely great for short-medium accurate casts. One has caught losts of tailing redfish and bonefish on it and the other has used it more for baby tarpon throwing medium sized poppers and it does just fine. For a majority of fishing you won't be casting over 60ft unless you have extremely good eyes and are casting to spooky fish.


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

Have one in 8wt and love it. Great when i need accuracy or am doing a lot of blind casting. lay out a 50 foot cast, pick it up and lay out another. Very little false casting ever required. Use it in freshwater for largemouth and sometimes SW for tailing reds.


----------



## Pasquali78 (Oct 23, 2013)

I've owned almost every g loomis ever made I use to love them until I was introduced to SAGE and ORVIS. I've owned the stalker bought sage vxp xi3 1 Helios 1 and 2 etc... and never looked back. Now I have too many rods will never use them all unfortunately. I can tell you this from past experience, the stalker will please you until you hold its superior in your hand and you will then find a way to purchase what you truly desire. It's a good rod by no means am I taking the quality of craftsmanship away from loomis but in my humble opinion they are heavy cumbersome and cast poorly compared to its rivals. I suggest you cast several of them in the same price range and make the decision yourself. Tight lines and may you rip the lips off of many fish... If you are in the need of a good sage rod pm me and I will gladly assist you with one at a discounted price


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

I too own sage, orvis, scott etc and can say in my experience g loomis is easily their equal in each comparable price range. Which fly rod is best will vary from individual to individual: casting style, species, and environment. And, the NRX series by G loomis is one of the best casting rods out there - period.

To each is own I guess, but I would not hesitate to buy another shorestalker if the need arose; it's one of my all time favorite rods in my arsenal, regardless of price.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I use a 7wt shorestalker with a nautilus fwx and some bermuda line. Works great! 

you get free fly line if you order from this site. 
http://www.stillwaterflyshop.com/g-loomis-shorestalker-fly-rods?sc=11


----------

